# Shalamar Medical and Dental College Fee Submission



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

salam.....
tmorrow is the last date of submitting fees to shalamar medical college...
Im submiting tomorrow... 
how many of yew are also submitting or have submitted fee 
keep updating


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

ALHUMDULILAH i have submitted fee in SMDC:cat:


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

will they display 2nd waiting list?


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

tomorrow you will be informed 

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> ALHUMDULILAH i have submitted fee in SMDC:cat:


 Did you submit orignal and attested copies of dcuments??
or anything else at college?? Of which i should be known


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah. Originals of metric and fsc.
and three attested copies of required documents and nothing else


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

what are the required documents?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

we will be needing:
*2 passport size photographs
*1(1inch by 1inch) photograph
*1 copy of matric or equivalent certificate
*1 copy of fsc or equivalent certificate
*1 copy of MCAT result card
still if u need to confirm the documents required go on their website and click on download application form.it has it all written. hope this helps


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

all this is needed when you go to submit fee ?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

ooops i thought u were submitting ur application under the new deadline like me....... i didnt read the heading on the thread. sory for confusing u.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I did it!!!!! I submitted my fee in smdc...i'm so excited lol 

@ Hajra..you submitted your fee in smdc?


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

hey.. i hav submitted my dues.. does anyone knows about the hostel??? and now what to do ?? when will we get our roll numbers? student card?
where to buy the books and which books we have to buy? and what about the white coat?? anyone applied for the hostel? is there anyone from gujranwala


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> I did it!!!!! I submitted my fee in smdc...i'm so excited lol
> 
> @ Hajra..you submitted your fee in smdc?


Finally BKN submited her fee! But i must say u and ghani that guy which was applying on foreign seat! Helped everyone soo much  u were regular users here ! And gud luck for ur studies !!!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> I did it!!!!! I submitted my fee in smdc...i'm so excited lol
> 
> @ Hajra..you submitted your fee in smdc?


MASHALLAH congrtz gal..!!:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -



armaan malik said:


> hey.. i hav submitted my dues.. does anyone knows about the hostel??? and now what to do ?? when will we get our roll numbers? student card?
> where to buy the books and which books we have to buy? and what about the white coat?? anyone applied for the hostel? is there anyone from gujranwala


just enjoy your holidays
everything would be clear to you on orientation day


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> I did it!!!!! I submitted my fee in smdc...i'm so excited lol
> 
> @ Hajra..you submitted your fee in smdc?


no bkn..... i told u that i missed the admission deadline for shalamar earlier.i am now submitting the application form under the new deadline. so maybe they will give me admission.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hajra said:


> no bkn..... i told u that i missed the admission deadline for shalamar earlier.i am now submitting the application form under the new deadline. so maybe they will give me admission.


oh yes i remember now...han smdc is goood...i sacrificed fmh for it


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

oohh thanx alot.. where are u from??


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> hey.. i hav submitted my dues.. does anyone knows about the hostel??? and now what to do ?? when will we get our roll numbers? student card?
> where to buy the books and which books we have to buy? and what about the white coat?? anyone applied for the hostel? is there anyone from gujranwala


 OMG, u have a question bank  
Well save some for orientation day...
Hostels are near college but not on walking distance... It took 15 mins for me to visit from smdc by car. 
hostel is in avery secure area of LAhore cantt near Girja chowk . every facility is there..
u can submit acomodation and security fee on orientation day and they will give u immediate residence in hostels...
Books etc are to be told on that day.
Till then, be patient and ENJOY (after 4-dec u will remember these days)


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

No doubt:cool!: these days are really golden one


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

bkn... are you coming to smdc??


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> bkn... are you coming to smdc??


yes. you?

- - - Updated - - -



imran786tahir said:


> Finally BKN submited her fee! But i must say u and ghani that guy which was applying on foreign seat! Helped everyone soo much  u were regular users here ! And gud luck for ur studies !!!


thats sweet  

and thanks...i know i made a really big deal but this was a HUGE desicion for me...

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> MASHALLAH congrtz gal..!!:cool!:


thanks!  wow a my announcement sure is greeted warmly


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

yes bkn... i am joining too. whats your merit number???


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> yes bkn... i am joining too. whats your merit number???


lol sorry can't tell you that. i want to stay anonymous


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

okay no problem .. i like mysterious people..


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> okay no problem .. i like mysterious people..


u r joining smdc ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> okay no problem .. i like mysterious people..


ok that was weirdly awkward....


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

bkn said:


> ok that was weirdly awkward....


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> ok that was weirdly awkward....


No doubt


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> No doubt:cool!: these days are really golden one


 Indeed


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

yup.... me joining... museeb will u be a hostilite???

- - - Updated - - -

hey bro,, are u a hostilite?? what about the ragging scene???


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> yup.... me joining... museeb will u be a hostilite???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hey bro,, are u a hostilite?? what about the ragging scene???


 I own smdc   lol 
how dare u ask me to be a hostelite hahahahah
P.S
stay with me, Then No ragging scene  

- - - Updated - - -

was just kidding.. Havent decided yet bro


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

lol this thread has become an official smdc 1st year friend making page..


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like i wont make it .... chances look so slim...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

U are right bkn
this might be a good start fo our new 5 year journey:cool!:


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Any international student dis year in shalamar???????????????


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

My merit is 78 ..... Still no call :/


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Noctural said:


> My merit is 78 ..... Still no call :/


Does your name is present in first waiting list...?


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes it is..... Still no call


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Strange:red:


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

everybdy readyy to roll??


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

armaan malik said:


> everybdy readyy to roll??


not yet


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Why not ... Whats the matter.??


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

because there are still a couple of days left


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha.. Veryy funnnyy..


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

hey bro wassup?? so everything done?? packing...


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

shalamar............................!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

hey every one I just wanted to confirm k will smdc open on the 4th of December?? I heard someone say k the date might change ...

and is every one excited ?? I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it will...INSHALLAH
one of my friend recieved admission letter a few days back...and the dates are same as we know

And yeah m also excited about it:cool!:


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

heyy guys n gals... ya i hav the same question .. any idea what happens on the orientation day.. and are we supposed to wear the overalls on our first dayy...
:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

i am excited as hell... bring it onn seniorsss.....


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Orientation is on 3rd dec right??


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Orientation is on 3rd dec right??


i'll call them tomorrow and ask. then i'll let you know IA


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I called smdc and the woman there said k 3rd december ko orientation he and classes will start in 4th...oh my GOD i'm so excited!


----------



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

me too... bkn


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Wuhuu thats seems cool:cool!:


----------

